# Need a home for my ferrets :(



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I need to rehome my two ferrets, and was just seeing if someone on here knows anyone in the NW Arkansas area who is interested. I am so sad to be doing this but I have no other choice... please let me know if there is anything anybody can do. 

I did email a local ferret rescue but I am afraid they will look down on me for "giving up" on my ferrets. Please be advised that I am not giving up on them. I can no longer keep them in my house do to a personal issue. I refuse to put an ad on craigslist because I dont want some scum to try to buy them and then turn around and either sell them for more to some kid; I want Bear and Noodles to have a happy forever home.

Thanks everyone for your time


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

First off, don't give up on Craigslist. You can do a thorough check on anyone, and you have the right to refuse anyone to adopt them. I have found great homes for my fosters through Craigslist. good luck!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Doesn't member Lilliam have ferrets? She may know of someone or somewhere that you could take them. You could try sending her a PM.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try to work with ferret rescue, if they look down on you so be it, but they will have the very best interests of your pets at heart and that's what is important.


----------

